# Ersatzkühler für die Grafikkarte SPARKLE PCX Geforce GT220 1024MB



## f14ever (24. September 2010)

*Ersatzkühler für die Grafikkarte SPARKLE PCX Geforce GT220 1024MB*

Moin moin Leute, 

ich bin Newbie hier und wollte mal Euch um Rat fragen:

ich suche einen neuen Ersatzkühler für die Grafikkarte SPARKLE PCX Geforce GT220 1024MB, weil deren Lüfter meinem Neffen einfach zu laut ist. Also konnte ich bis jetzt nur den Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro für ca. 10,- EUR finden, wollte aber Zalman VF-950 LED, VF-770 oder VF-900 CU oder LED mal testen. Auf Zalman homepage fand ich nichts passendes! 

Preis max. 50,- EUR. Mir ist klar, daß die Garantie der Karte verloren geht. Neukauf ausgeschlossen ! 

Jetzt sind Eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Tipps gefragt, für die ich dankbar wäre.
Ansonsten Euch ein schönes Wochendende!


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für die Grafikkarte SPARKLE PCX Geforce GT220 1024MB*

Hi und willkommen 

der hier Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Zalman » Zalman VF770 VGA Cooler von Zalmann sollte passen da er auch auf das Tochtermodell GT240 passt.

Der sollte auch gehen ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Grafikkarten-Lüfter - Arctic-Cooling Accelero TWIN TURBO Pro



Aber frage noch mal zur Sicherheit hier im Forum nach.

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Godspeed (27. September 2010)

*AW: Ersatzkühler für die Grafikkarte SPARKLE PCX Geforce GT220 1024MB*

L2Pro hab ich drauf, Kühlung geht für ne 5770 i.O besonders leise ist der nicht.
Ohne jetzt zu wissen wieviel abwärme die kleine Karte macht, würde ich eher nen S2 Empfehlen, der sollte die Karte auch passiv handeln können oder?


----------

